# Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it?



## turbovwgolf (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok I saw a thread that mentioned this system and pretty much all it did was mention this system. Seeing as how my turbo kit is pretty much done I was wondering if this would be worth and in the end will this work mych better than an ATP chip? Also about how much will this run me, the thread claimed it was way cheaper than any of the other systems. I dont know much about this part of turboing a car so your info would help A LOT!! HELP ME OUT LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (turbovwgolf)*

if you get or borrow a wideband o2 meter or dyno with an a/f graph, you can adjust it to be spot on, and therefore way better than the atp chip.


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (CorradoFANATIC)*

You'll need some larger injectors and then you can dial in whatever A/F ratio you want.


----------



## turbovwgolf (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (PARTY_BOY)*

Bump, and about how much will this run me?


----------



## CyberGTi (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (turbovwgolf)*

Using it on mine with larger 245cc Injectors on MkIV VR6...... stock chip....


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (CyberGTi)*

so with stock injectors, this wouldnt work? I'm looking to get the psc1 rather than the atp chip and fmu which i planned for my turbo
Gary


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (CyberGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Using it on mine with larger 245cc Injectors on MkIV VR6...... stock chip....[HR][/HR]​
What about timing adjustments?


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (cabzilla)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Using it on mine with larger 245cc Injectors on MkIV VR6...... stock chip....

What about timing adjustments?[HR][/HR]​The motronic will do just fine.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (PARTY_BOY)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Using it on mine with larger 245cc Injectors on MkIV VR6...... stock chip....

What about timing adjustments?
The motronic will do just fine.[HR][/HR]​Wait-a-minitue here; So MK4 VR6 users can keep their STOCK chip and just add Injectors and the PSC1? And that's it? No more sending ECU's to ATP or EIP?


----------



## turbovwgolf (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (LoGIc)*

ok so what about g60 injectors for now in order to save some cash? and any idea on what this will cost me? Glad im not the only one interested in this!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (turbovwgolf)*

If you're debating between the piggyback and a chip, I would definitely go piggyback. Keep in mind however, as mrkrad mentioned in the other thread, you will still have a rev limiter / speed govenor unless you get an aftermarket chip. You may be better off getting a streetchip like a GIAC for a naturally aspirated car and adding the piggyback system to control fuel and retard under boost. You'll get the added benefit of better / more-linear fuel and timing maps when cuising and taking it easy ...


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (Agtronic)*

alot of problems with the "street" chips is that they advance timing instead of retarding it. Even if you get a piggyback system that can retard timing, it just seems a little contradictive. A custom chip with the rev limit and speed governs removed will probably do the trick


----------



## p_ferlow (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (turboit)*

Does this thing work with an 8v turbo with digifant II? How much is it?


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (turboit)*

quote:[HR][/HR] alot of problems with the "street" chips is that they advance timing instead of retarding it. Even if you get a piggyback system that can retard timing, it just seems a little contradictive. A custom chip with the rev limit and speed governs removed will probably do the trick[HR][/HR]​definitely sounds like the best and cheapest solution http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for running with a piggyback system http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbovwgolf (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (p_ferlow)*

I didnt mention that i already have a chip so if I can still use that then that is also a plus!! So I guess I just need to know which injectors will do the trick for the cheapest price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (turbovwgolf)*

What I want is one that lets me map the airfuel and advance or retard timming. But before I spend the bones I would need a GOOD detailed info page on just how it is wired up and if it will work or not.
Seems like the Greedy units do not work with the VW ECU..From what I had hurd.
After I get my ATP working so it has a good flat fuel curve a unit like that would be awsome for adding more to my set up. I could toss in some cams. Then jump on a dyno for an hour with a wide band and get it all tunned in with out to much trouble.?
That would be ideal it seems.


----------



## turbovwgolf (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (Scooter98144)*

Yup I would love some more info myself!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (turbovwgolf)*

www.splitsec.com 
Look under products->air/fuel calibrators.
Scooter98144: What you are looking for is the FTC1, it adjusts fuel and timing.
Prices are there for all the Split Sec productson the price list page.
All info regarding software and install is there for the taking. 
Check it out.


----------



## ERTW (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (Scooter98144)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What I want is one that lets me map the airfuel and advance or retard timming. But before I spend the bones I would need a GOOD detailed info page on just how it is wired up and if it will work or not.
Seems like the Greedy units do not work with the VW ECU..From what I had hurd.
After I get my ATP working so it has a good flat fuel curve a unit like that would be awsome for adding more to my set up. I could toss in some cams. Then jump on a dyno for an hour with a wide band and get it all tunned in with out to much trouble.?
That would be ideal it seems.[HR][/HR]​Scooter,
When I get mine working, I'll post pictures. I am getting the PSC-003 using the TPS, and RPM to map the MAF signal using 310cc injectors.


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (ERTW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What I want is one that lets me map the airfuel and advance or retard timming. But before I spend the bones I would need a GOOD detailed info page on just how it is wired up and if it will work or not.
Seems like the Greedy units do not work with the VW ECU..From what I had hurd.
After I get my ATP working so it has a good flat fuel curve a unit like that would be awsome for adding more to my set up. I could toss in some cams. Then jump on a dyno for an hour with a wide band and get it all tunned in with out to much trouble.?
That would be ideal it seems.
Scooter,
When I get mine working, I'll post pictures. I am getting the PSC-003 using the TPS, and RPM to map the MAF signal using 310cc injectors.[HR][/HR]​Why throttle position?On the forced induction you should be using the one with tghe built in MAP sensor.


----------



## ERTW (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (PARTY_BOY)*

Cause I don't need it for a supercharger. If I can use stock sensors, I will. Its not that tough to do the calc's.


----------



## turbovwgolf (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (ERTW)*

BUMP all this info is great anymore? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (ERTW)*

quote:[HR][/HR] When I get mine working, I'll post pictures. I am getting the PSC-003 using the TPS, and RPM to map the MAF signal using 310cc injectors.[HR][/HR]​
Yes please document how you get it to work as this option or one like it seems like a better option than full stand alone. I am just to poor for Tec3 or the other systems.


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (Scooter98144)*

this might be where I am going.....good info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (IMWALKIN)*

The PSC1 needs power,ground,tach signal,and intercept the airflow meter signal to the ECU.You must also run a vacume line to the intake manifold for the built in MAP sensor.No problemo.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (PARTY_BOY)*

Just curius but why have I not seen this device talked about more often in this forum.?


----------



## ERTW (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (Scooter98144)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just curius but why have I not seen this device talked about more often in this forum.?[HR][/HR]​Been quietly doing research. From my calcs I can actually pinpoint the A/F problem I have with the 9psi at 6500rpm using the Z Chip. Also why the stock chip can't map the fuel properly.
As the pressure goes up, so does the amount of air in a given volume and the temperature also goes up. The MAF measures the temp for the air and calculates fuel based on 1 atmosphere. However as the temp goes up, the density goes down and the MAF call for less fuel and you run lean. So intercept the signal and modify it by a certain percentage including the larger injector percentage flow, and you have a corrected 3-d map.
Calc's are done. Just waiting for the unit and hook it up and test it. Btw my map is based on the Vortech 10psi produced at 7000rpm. So when I get it working I'll post the map somewhere.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (ERTW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As the pressure goes up, so does the amount of air in a given volume and the temperature also goes up. The MAF measures the temp for the air and calculates fuel based on 1 atmosphere. However as the temp goes up, the density goes down and the MAF call for less fuel and you run lean. So intercept the signal and modify it by a certain percentage including the larger injector percentage flow, and you have a corrected 3-d map.[HR][/HR]​The MAF maintains a constant temperature differential between the element and the incoming air. Using that incoming air temperature, the MAF can "calculate" the incoming massflow based on the voltage necessary to maintain that differential. It is not making any assumptions on the pressure or the density of the flow. It "lumps" together volume flowrate and density in the form of the convective heat transfer of the element. If you made an assumption regarding the pressure, then you could go a step further and separate the volume flowrate from the density, but that is not really needed.


----------



## ERTW (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The MAF maintains a constant temperature differential between the element and the incoming air. Using that incoming air temperature, the MAF can "calculate" the incoming massflow based on the voltage necessary to maintain that differential. It is not making any assumptions on the pressure or the density of the flow. It "lumps" together volume flowrate and density in the form of the convective heat transfer of the element. If you made an assumption regarding the pressure, then you could go a step further and separate the volume flowrate from the density, but that is not really needed.[HR][/HR]​Marty, the MAF does not calculate anything. The MAF is a resistor with a temp sensor. The current required to maintain a certain temp above the air temp is what is converted into a voltage through a resistor. The voltage is interpreted by the ECU. The ECU is confusing the input when used on boosted cars. The ECU reduces fuel exactly when you require more. If the ECU could handle density change it would handle everything thrown at it.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (ERTW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Marty, the MAF does not calculate anything.[HR][/HR]​Obviously the MAF sensor does not calculate anything. I was using _your_ lingo:
quote:[HR][/HR]The MAF measures the temp for the air and *calculates* fuel based on 1 atmosphere.[HR][/HR]​Hence why "calculate" is in quotes.
Anyhow, like I said, the MAF signal doesn't discriminate between a high density flow at low velocity and a low density flow at high velocity. The ECU can simply determine the mass flowrate of air with this signal. The MAF sensor is so great because it _does_ in fact handle density changes in this respect.
And yes, it can in fact handle "everything thrown at it" in some respect, as long as you stay within the sensor limits and are operating within the optimized portions of the map. If you boost the car to the point where you are maxing out the MAF signal, or just simply taking it out of the region optimized by the factory, then obviously it is not performing ideally. 


[Modified by Marty, 10:46 PM 4-15-2003]


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Marty, the MAF does not calculate anything.
Obviously the MAF sensor does not calculate anything. I was using _your_ lingo:
The MAF measures the temp for the air and *calculates* fuel based on 1 atmosphere.
Hence why "calculate" is in quotes.
Anyhow, like I said, the MAF signal doesn't discriminate between a high density flow at low velocity and a low density flow at high velocity. The ECU can simply determine the mass flowrate of air with this signal. The MAF sensor is so great because it _does_ in fact handle density changes in this respect.
And yes, it can in fact handle "everything thrown at it" in some respect, as long as you stay within the sensor limits and are operating within the optimized portions of the map. If you boost the car to the point where you are maxing out the MAF signal, or just simply taking it out of the region optimized by the factory, then obviously it is not performing ideally. 

[Modified by Marty, 10:46 PM 4-15-2003][HR][/HR]​
You two are awsome..







Love a good debat as in those last to post I learned a lot. But I agree with Marty on the MAF 
From what I read on slitseconds web site these units would be pretty cool if they work like they say. 
Would there be any reason to buy a unit that does a bit more for future use.
ARC2-NE Air/fuel Ratio Calibrator.


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (Scooter98144)*

Even if you max out your airflow meter the signal your ECU sees is a less than actual(if you use larger than stock injectors).Then you add( or subtract in ths case) in the MAP reading in the SS unit and you get your real signal.What this means is no more throwing CE light beacuse airflow meter maxes out.


----------



## jettaaction2.0 (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (PARTY_BOY)*

Hey Party_Boy, which pcs unit are you running? The psc1-001 looks like the best option due to the MAP input, but is there any benefit to this over just using the MAF sensor output (psc1-003)?


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (jettaaction2.0)*

i wish there was someone who is runnign a mkiv vr6t who can chime in and tell exactly what they are doing. im in need of help with engione management and this looks VERY good so far. and party boy thanks for everything on this topic, it seems as tho your the guy right now!


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (vweuroracer)*

I'm right behind you....All I need is someone with experience with this and my order is placed.


----------



## p_ferlow (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (LoGIc)*

Which Split-Sec ad-ons would I need on a PF 8v digi2 motor? Do I just need a FTC1-E?


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (CyberGTi)*

cybergti, PM me with details on your system. i would like to know lots if you are the sharing type. . .


[Modified by vweuroracer, 1:26 PM 4-16-2003]


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (vweuroracer)*

Party_Boy is your man with this split Sec unit, I believe he was working with them to get the unit to work with vw's. I believe I read he was running 15psi w/310cc injectors on a stock block and comp aba engine----that's 10:1 comp


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (jettaaction2.0)*

The PSC1-001E is going to be the best choice($319).This unit gives you a little smoother transition between open/closed loop mode.I don't have this,but I would recomend it for everyone else.It also gives you a seperate signal output to trick your OBD2 car into thinking its 2nd O2 sensor is doing just fine when it does'nt even exist







.Yes that means OBD2 guys can remove the cats and not throw a CE light.


----------



## CyberGTi (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (PARTY_BOY)*

I'm using the PSC1-001E in combination with stock chip, 245cc Injectors and Cartech FMU on my MkIV VR6T. The -001E feature is useles for MkIV as it only works on narrow band O2 sensor....MkIV have wide band..... You have a choice of using TP or MAF as input..... ouput is recalibrated MAF value based on your rpm vs input value map (R4 software). Software leaves a lot to be desired but functional. 
Very simple wirings.... I have it setup w/quick disconnet so I can completely disable if I like...Not really needed as setting the map values to 10s means input=ouput.....
Not too concerned about timing as the stock chip seems to be doing a lot of retarding....a little too much. Wish I have better control of this.....

Plenty of fuel with 6-8lbs of boost...even with Cartech set at mininum.....Will probably change to a 4bar FPR when I get a chance.....

I think SplitSec have a unit with built in MAP sensor...that maybe better....
Worst part.....I don't get to play with my VR6T as I'm currently out of the country....









[Modified by CyberGTi, 7:16 PM 4-16-2003]


[Modified by CyberGTi, 7:35 PM 4-16-2003]


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (CyberGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm using the PSC1-001E in combination with stock chip, 245cc Injectors and Cartech FMU on my MkIV VR6T. The -001E feature is useles for MkIV as it only works on narrow band O2 sensor....MkIV have wide band..... You have a choice of using TP or MAF as input..... ouput is recalibrated MAF value based on your rpm vs input value map (R4 software). Software leaves a lot to be desired but functional. 
Very simple wirings.... I have it setup w/quick disconnet so I can completely disable if I like...Not really needed as setting the map values to 10s means input=ouput.....
Not too concerned about timing as the stock chip seems to be doing a lot of retarding....a little too much. Wish I have better control of this.....

Plenty of fuel with 6-8lbs of boost...even with Cartech set at mininum.....Will probably change to a 4bar FPR when I get a chance.....

I think SplitSec have a unit with build MAP sensor...that maybe better....
Worst part.....I don't get to play with my VR6T as I'm currently out of the country....









[Modified by CyberGTi, 7:16 PM 4-16-2003][HR][/HR]​The E feature should work just fine with all Bosch O2 sensors.They are refered to as wide band O2 sensors,but they still work on a 0-1v signal.The only real wide band O2 sensors that were actually used are used on Hondas.


----------



## CyberGTi (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (PARTY_BOY)*

No...the MkIV O2 sensor pre-cat is operating in wideband mode. I have checked this personally and the output is well beyond 1 volt. I have verified both via VagCom as well as with a scope....... This is for a 2000 MkIV GLX.....
I have discussed this with SplitSec and they don't have an answer for this at this time.....Therefor the open/close loop feature for the PSC1-001E cannot be used..... Last I heard, SplitSec was working on a converter to convert wideband output to narrowband.....don't know status.....5 months ago.....


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (CyberGTi)*

I am going to check this tomorrow.I must say I am very skeptical.


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (PARTY_BOY)*

cyber,what sort of injecotrs are you using to fit the fuel rail, or did you switch in a mkiii rail? i was under the impression that nothign fit!


----------



## CyberGTi (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (vweuroracer)*

Injectors are Audi TT225....245cc vs Stock VR6...180cc..I think.....
BTW...it fits on the stock fuel as is. The o-rings does not line up exactly. Mines are modified w/new o-ring groove machined to match stock VR6 o-ring location.....thanks to George at ATP for lots of inputs/help.....


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (CyberGTi)*

So I shouldn't bother with the FTC1, which handles Fuel & timing and just go with the PSC1 ? My ECU will handle the retard? My ECU currently has advanced timing software from Autothority (this is before the Turbo install), what should I do then?


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (LoGIc)*

I have the FTC1 and should have got the PSC1


----------



## sdisme (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (LoGIc)*

hmm
I want to hear more 
bump..


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (sdisme)*

thanks for reiterating the fact that those injectors fit our fuel rail!! much thanks to you currently and in advance for any other questions i may throw at you!!


----------



## CyberGTi (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (vweuroracer)*

Mr experience with ATP chip was actually quite good. It did require some dyno time and minor fuel tuning (Cartech setting & fuel mapping). Note that asides from the T3/T4 turbo and ATP intake manifold, all pippings are custom. The results were excellent with the ATP chip¡¦..>250 hp/tq¡¦..that is until the CPU started re-tuning or somesort of adaptation after two months. For some reason the stock ECU started fulling the timing after a couple of months even with A/F OK (I have wideband O2) & no knocking problems¡¦¡¦
If I had more time my first choice would be standalone. I actually got a chance to work on plug-in standalone for DBW 2000 GTi GLX back in Nov-Dec¡¦. Tuneability was excellent and power was great until 4500. Stock ECU seems to be shutting down the throttle body¡¦.. Unfortunately, I ran out of time to complete the project.
The SplitSec PSC1-001E does what it¡¯s claimed to do. But you must have more than enough fuel supply at max. boost/rpm condition to be able to tune A/F. Otherwise, it¡¯s impossible to add more fuel with this system because the MAF value will max out at 4.7-4.8v. Unless there¡¯s been any change, the close/open loop option will not work with wideband pre-cat sensor.
The FTC1 maybe be a good option if it can actually control the ignition timing combined with fuel mapping¡¦¡¦. I believe SplitSec may also have a unit with built in MAP sensor¡¦¡¦


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (CyberGTi)*

I'm using the unit with the built in MAP sensor and its unbelievable(PSC1-001).Thats why I'm also using 30# injectors with my system.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (CyberGTi)*

What size injectors would i need to handle 8-9psi of boost and can handle 12-15 if needed? Also, where's the best place to get em'?


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (LoGIc)*

I'd go 30#
quote:[HR][/HR]What size injectors would i need to handle 8-9psi of boost and can handle 12-15 if needed? Also, where's the best place to get em'?[HR][/HR]​


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (PARTY_BOY)*

Will the 30# handle 15lbs of boost?


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (LoGIc)*

we have the problem of not having a very wide choice of injecotrs to fit our fuel rail, so i would just go with the audi 225 ones. cyber, did you get them from george, or junkyard or order them new?


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (vweuroracer)*

around how much would the tt 225 injectors cost us?
Gary


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (vweuroracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... so i would just go with the audi 225 ones.[HR][/HR]​The problem is, when does the TT225 inj. max out....you don't wanna get 225 injectors, turn up the boost, then have to get new ones again.
It the TT225 will handle 12-15psi, then it would a good option for me.


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (LoGIc)*

There are other sizes avail of the new bosch style injectors I believe.


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (PARTY_BOY)*

any idea where to get them or if they fit for sure?


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (vweuroracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]any idea where to get them or if they fit for sure?[HR][/HR]​I just started looking into this.The MK4 style of injectors is a new style bosch and VWs are'nt the only ones that use this style.If they are not available now they will be soon.I will know more soon.


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (PARTY_BOY)*

psc001 or whatver it is does timing and fuel or fuel only? i would prefer fuel and timing,


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (evoeone)*

my friend said the Ford Mustang injectors will fit the MK4's also... they are 310cc
Gary


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (evoeone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]psc001 or whatver it is does timing and fuel or fuel only? i would prefer fuel and timing, [HR][/HR]​The ECU will adapt the timing under boost.Its not a problem.


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (garyw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my friend said the Ford Mustang injectors will fit the MK4's also... they are 310cc
Gary[HR][/HR]​from which year?


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (vweuroracer)*

I will check with my friend about the year on the mustangs
Gary


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (garyw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my friend said the Ford Mustang injectors will fit the MK4's also... they are 310cc...[HR][/HR]​This would be great news...


----------



## jettaaction2.0 (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (LoGIc)*

go ahead an put me down for a pcs-001 unit. Might as well buy now and save some money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wrong post...ill put it in the other one










[Modified by jettaaction2.0, 2:26 PM 4-23-2003]


----------



## ocnyaww (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (jettaaction2.0)*

anyone know if these will work with DBW 1.8t's


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (ocnyaww)*

my friend said the injectors will fit from the new body style to 95... from the v8's.
Gary


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (garyw)*

by chance, who is your friend? on the 'tex? and thanks, i bet i can find a wrecked one and check it out!


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (vweuroracer)*

he rarely goes on the vortex. I will check with him and make sure. he drives a mk4 2.9L vr6
Gary


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (ocnyaww)*

quote:[HR][/HR]anyone know if these will work with DBW 1.8t's[HR][/HR]​Yes.All Motronic(except CIS)have the same kind of airflow meters and will work with the same system.


----------



## ERTW (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (PARTY_BOY)*

Off the top of your head do you know which wire to splice into for the MAF signal?
I have the bently and it really doesn't show the current flow on the wiring diagram.

Also is there a problem with missing info in the Bently book. Looking for the Wiring info on the RPM sensor on page 97-296 and there is nothing.


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (ERTW)*

I'll get you guys the info to hook them up.On the OBD1s I think its the red wire.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Is the PSC1 from Split Second worth it? (PARTY_BOY)*

thanks for the info guys
i plan on running this on a NA engine though...


----------

